# Mono to fluorocarbon knot



## tphule

Whats the best knot for mono to fluorocarbon. I currently use a uni to uni, is there something better?


----------



## Permit Rat

I have been using a simple surgeon's knot with no issues so far. That's the original one with just two times through in the overhand knot. Some people have tried three times through, I guess for their own peace of mind, but like I said, I haven't had any problems. BTW, I'm tying 20 and 30 lb. leaders to doubled (Bimini twist) 8 or 10 lb. mono main line. The surgeon's knot works best when the leader and line diameters approximate each other. But if you can use it, it is much faster than a uni > uni knot and just as strong if properly tied and I always test my connection, at least to the breaking strength of the line I am using.


----------



## johnsons1480

FG knot


----------



## 4kids

double surgeons if Im in hurry or otherwise I use albright special. Albright seems to move thru rod tip easier than DS. These seem easier to tie than uni-uni


----------



## MoonShadow

crazy alberto


----------



## Ish

johnsons1480 said:


> FG knot


fg is for braid to mono or braid to fluoro.

a good knot for mono to fluoro is a uni/uni or a blood knot.


----------



## johnsons1480

Ish said:


> fg is for braid to mono or braid to fluoro.


I need to learn to read better


----------



## Bird

Crazy Alberto or blood knot


----------



## Ryan H.

uni to uni is what I use to join most any combination of lines, types, diameters, etc.


----------

